# Boxster Servicing



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Sold my 180 a few weeks back and am/was in the market for a 225.

However, I believe the the launch of V6 manual will hit residuals of 225s pretty hard and am, therefore, looking at alternatives.

Highest on the list is most likely to be a Boxster and was wondering what the running costs are like... not bothered about petrol, but other major costs such as servicing etc. I would be interested to know.

Can anyone help out?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Not had to have my Box serviced yet, but I believe they are approx as follows:

Every 12K - circa Â£250-300
Every 24k - circa Â£500-700

So, its not horrendous, althought compared to some of the fixed price schemes (like the mini care pack) it is pretty expensive...


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

> Not had to have my Box serviced yet, but I believe they are approx as follows:
> 
> Every 12K - circa Â£250-300
> Every 24k - circa Â£500-700
> ...


Thanks... just what I was looking for.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

It's fixed servicing only (no AVS) and the first service is due after 1 year


----------

